# Jfl at this site and all psl communities thinking they found "blackpill" truth while normies knew real truth all along.



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Longish post but jfl at blackpill if this is what's needed to ridicule it.

This site is finally starting to realize just like lookism that "brutal truth" "balckpilled secret" they found is just unironacilly a phase they got caught up in. Something they hailed as ultimate truth is actually full of holes.

Ofc low IQ people will remain indoctrinated like all low IQ extremists that exist since beginning of time lol.

All of balckpill is just small autstic observation that was blown out of proportion by autists who don't go outside. Since they are only one who could fall for these "real truths" that don't mach real life at all.

While normies had actual truth figured out all along.

So what this whole psl community found out? That looks matter to certain extent.
Well normies always knew that and tryed to softmax. Non nt reddit retards are not irl normies. Irl normies know they matter up to certain looks threshold that's why they have extreme reactions to fatcels for example and other extreme failos.

But normies know that psl autism means jack shit. They will never pay much attention to how much your pfl or jawline angle ect mogs other guys in group. Because they know instinctively it's autism.

They will instead pay much more attention to how your behavior if there is something off, how you talk in group and with women, charisma, assertiveness and what's your status in community overall.

That shows your real standing. And it was that way since beginning of time and early tribes.

Because they know that's what actually determines sexual success.

For normie beliefs there is a reason why they believe what they believe. It's based on experience of past people and instic of healthy brain.

While blackpill is based on autstic analysis and attempt at appearing contraverisal. While taking part of truth that is water and masking it as huge "brutal" discovery.

How many chads on here need to fail or slay normie or htb tier girls or play numbers game since they get rejected like any guy out there for people to accept this.

Tldr: Normies knew the real truth all along because their beliefs are based on experience and instinct of healthy brain while Blackpill is based on autistic ramblinigs of shut in autists. Blackpill was just autism masked as "ultimate truth".Everyone has this illusionary Chad that takes all the girls out there. He is always mentioned in incel communities. While we know nt status maxed normies and htn slay Stacie's and are their first boyfriends that take their virginity. Everything incels whish for.

While you jerked off to male models and your "brutal blackpilled truth". Nt status maxed normies who knew what really matters all along slayed your onetisi and took her virginity.


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> View attachment 1257160


Well there is tldr.

Plus I wanted to ridicule the balckpill so I needed to explain my reasoning in longer part of post


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

wtf is a normie

normies are incels nowadays. legit avg young guy is incel. So who the fuck are these 'normies'?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

dnr
there is no point in living if you don't look like francisco lachowski


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> wtf is a normie
> 
> normies are incels nowadays. legit avg young guy is incel. So who the fuck are these 'normies'?


Not true at all.

Literally all Stacy's I know irl and in insta have normies and htn boyfriend's unironacilly all.

While I as htn/chadlite by this site standards get nothing.

Because I'm non nt low status. While they are giga nt with social circles.

Unlike incels mythical "Chad' that takes all girls. Normies and htn normies that take girls virginity are real and actual reality.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> dnr
> there is no point in living if you don't look like francisco lachowski


Yeah because you are austistic like me.

While nt status maxed normie that took jb Stacy's virginity definitely thinks There is a point and would rather live.


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well there is tldr.
> 
> Plus I wanted to ridicule the balckpill so I needed to explain my reasoning in longer part of post


Tbh, I see these posts "Looks aren't everything" come every week, so it's just nothing new. 

Of course personality matters, but only extreme autists think it doesn't matter at all, everyone here knows about the NTpill.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Literally all Stacy's I know irl and in insta have normies and htn boyfriend's unironacilly all.
> 
> ...


you need no status just go and talk to
them


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Literally all Stacy's I know irl and in insta have normies and htn boyfriend's unironacilly all.
> 
> ...


People who think all normies are incel are fucking retarded


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Yeah because you are austistic like me.
> 
> While nt status maxed normie that took jb Stacy's virginity definitely thinks There is a point and would rather live.


true
with autlism you need to be least chadlite in looks to compensate or you will live an unfair life
and many people dont realize that looks affects more in life than just appealing women


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Aug 5, 2021)

tldr ?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 5, 2021)

Blackpill is overblown. The ideal that every sub 8 male is doomed to be a truecel is cope. However the bluepilled narritive has the duality. Yes certain phenomeons make it clear that looks matter. The difference between the bluepill and the blackpill is that normies will virtue signal and give you comforting information. Blackpill will tell you struggle with women (and life) because of your genetics.

You cannot dismiss looks, but if your above 5PSL (you are OP, I have seen your pics) and can't get laid its probably due to your poor social skills.

Being NT is extremely important, I believe the reason for my inceldom is due to me rotting. No women are going to knock on my door afterall. Most people on this website aren't NT. I am not NT. This is where most people here falter. I am not saying looksmaxxing is cope, but to get a GF you just need to pass a looks threshold and be NT. This is the truth.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 5, 2021)

It's pretty obvious that the blackpill is heavily exaggerated, but at the same time, you really gotta realize that the blackpill is true for superficial people. I have straight up seen the most plain tall white dudes get chicks by simply existing, so there is an air of truth to what the "autists" as you like to call them have to say


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Tbh, I see these posts "Looks aren't everything" come every week, so it's just nothing new.
> 
> Of course personality matters, but only extreme autists think it doesn't matter at all, everyone here knows about the NTpill.


Yeah I'm relatively new but this is More about how normies are actually the ones who got the full picture while uncle's thought they discovered something big


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Literally all Stacy's I know irl and in insta have normies and htn boyfriend's unironacilly all.
> 
> ...


Every single social circle I can immediately SEE which guys are getting laid and which guys aren't. Without having even interacted with these people or knowing who they are.

3 of my close friendgroups from high school, they all display the exact same thing.

1)The ugliest guys get nothing, despite them having similar hobbies, personalities etc as all the rest of the group.
2)The best-looking guys never struggled with getting LTRs or hookups.
3)Guys in the middle, depends how much effort they put in and how much they care about women. Some go clubbing non-stop just to get lucky one time


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> you need no status just go and talk to
> them


No bro you need go appear nt. Which requires non autistic brain, some expirence which they feel if you have and social circle


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Yeah I'm relatively new but this is More about how normies are actually the ones who got the full picture while uncle's thought they discovered something big


How do normies get the full picture when they are treated mostly neutral and have no idea of how looks affects the way you are treated.

Ugly people know very well they get treated like shit.
Attractive people know very well they get treated really well.

If anything, it's normies that are the least aware of lookstheory.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 5, 2021)

If your blackpilled just looksmax. Be NT and live your life. The better looking you are the more success you will have. Its complicated to explain. Looks are extremely important, but life is more complex then good looks = good life. Its just easy to project that improving one area of your life can make you into a winner. 

I think the idea that you can't leave the basement until your fully ascended is cope (in some cases). Unless your deformed you should be ok. 

Ofc normies know about looks being important. Its just doing mental gymnastics and gaslighting people is easier then facing the hard truth. Its easier to tell somebody they just need to be themselves and be confident then tell them they need to lose weight. Or they need cosmetic surgery. 

The blackpill of better looks = more success with women is very blatant. The bluepill would tell you that it's because they are confident. If you just emulate their behaviour, people will see you in the same light, 

@LocalDanger *you are good looking your just a mentalcel. *


----------



## Euclidd (Aug 5, 2021)

the true part of the blackpill is not what normies can achieve, it's about what good looking people can get away with by just virtue of their looks. the muh all normies are incel and chad harem is just autism created by incels


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Every single social circle I can immediately SEE which guys are getting laid and which guys aren't. Without having even interacted with these people or knowing who they are.
> 
> 3 of my close friendgroups from high school, they all display the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


To me and many people here it's the opposite no joke or larping.

As for ugly dudes I addressed it in op. In why normies know the full truth. Basically looks threshold is very legit but everyone knew it before Blackpill.

The biggest "chads" I know looks wise are all shy and autistic and get ltr with htb.

While all staycs lost virginity to status maxed normies and htn. I think most here can confirm they seen similar things 

If in your cease you see jb Stacy's that lost virginity to chads all the time I think your experience is exception


----------



## cloUder (Aug 5, 2021)

Been mewing and chewing gum for 5 years, showering while lifting weight, getting a haircut and being a confident feminist yet women tell I have a bad personality.




but yeah blackpill isnt true


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> true
> with autlism you need to be least chadlite in looks to compensate or you will live an unfair life
> and many people dont realize that looks affects more in life than just appealing women


True but it's only because we are austistic as we concluded.

And normies knew this and this post is pretty much about how normies had it all figured out.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

cloUder said:


> Been mewing and chewing gum for 5 years, showering while lifting weight, getting a haircut and being a confident feminist yet women tell I have a bad personality.
> View attachment 1257216
> 
> but yeah blackpill isnt true


You are legit unironacilly retarded if you posted that after reading what I wrote.

I hope for your IQ that you didn't read.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Euclidd said:


> the true part of the blackpill is not what normies can achieve, it's about what good looking people can get away with by just virtue of their looks. the muh all normies are incel and chad harem is just autism created by incels


True but at the same time what most people here wanted is ltr with hot jb and to take their virginity.

They cope with imaginary chads while nt normies and htn are the ones who did what they wanted to.


----------



## cloUder (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You are legit unironacilly retarded if you posted that after reading what I wrote.
> 
> I hope for your IQ that you didn't read.


dn read lol


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> True but it's only because we are austistic as we concluded.
> 
> And normies knew this and this post is pretty much about how normies had it all figured out.


I think theres lots of unaware people that underestimate the importance of looks but I suppose the slayers are lowkey blackpilled
fat people for instance, how can one be fat and blackpilled


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> If your blackpilled just looksmax. Be NT and live your life. The better looking you are the more success you will have. Its complicated to explain. Looks are extremely important, but life is more complex then good looks = good life. Its just easy to project that improving one area of your life can make you into a winner.
> 
> I think the idea that you can't leave the basement until your fully ascended is cope (in some cases). Unless your deformed you should be ok.
> 
> ...


True my bro when you said I seen your pics I got scared for a second. Like what? And then I saw the name lol.

As for just be confident trust me it's only reddit retards. Real nt normies I know know about looksthreshold and wouldn't even blink when saying to fat dude that the reason he isn't getting laid is the fact he is fat.

But normies always took into account nt and status pill.

And these are the ones that crushed me. Normies know truth better.

They even if they saw my looks could tell I'm not getting hot girls due to my behavior in two seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> To me and many people here it's the opposite no joke or larping.
> 
> As for ugly dudes I addressed it in op. In why normies know the full truth. Basically looks threshold is very legit but everyone knew it before Blackpill.
> 
> ...





> *It is remarkable that the strongest predictor of initial attraction in a speed-dating context was partner’s physical attractiveness, and, most importantly, men and women showed an extremely similar pattern. This finding was highly consistent with the results reported in several other speed-dating studies we mentioned earlier* (Eastwick & Finkel, 2008; Fisman et al., 2006; Kurzban & Weeden, 2005, 2008; Todd et al., 2007). *It therefore seems a very solid finding that men and women are equally strongly drawn to physically attractive partners.*
> 
> *even when explicitly asked to consider long-term partners, both sexes continued to favor physical attractiveness.*





> *Through a half-block quasi-experimental design, a large sample of young adults (i.e., responders; n = 335) viewed videos of opposite-sex persons (i.e., targets) talking about themselves and responders rated the targets’ traits and their romantic interest in the target. We tested whether similarity, dissimilarity, or overall trait levels on mate value, physical attractiveness, life history strategy, and the Big-Five personality factors predicted romantic interest at zero acquaintance, and whether sex acted as a moderator.*
> 
> *Only the responders’ perception of the targets’ physical attractiveness predicted romantic interest; specifically, responders’ who rated the targets’ physical attractiveness as higher than themselves reported more romantic interest.
> *


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

cloUder said:


> dn read lol


Well it was obvious better for your IQ that way or else you would be retard to comment that


----------



## cloUder (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well it was obvious better for your IQ that way or else you would be retard to comment that


jk i read everything
but not this message


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

I dunno, modern women are just fucked up.

They have a million options, get bored easy, no attention span and realize that male attention can be monetized. So they want to be payed/spoiled by their BF/FWB.

They have huge egos yet at the same time are insecure af so they unironically dont want guys better looking than them cause they cant handle being on edge about being tossed aside by the guy, they want control over their partner, they want to be paid, they want the attention

Also women all watch fucking crime documentaries and shit nowadays, literally they all do and so meeting online without being able to do a background check thru IG is something that freaks them out cause the jewish media tells them every well put together white guy is a serial killer in disguise


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't care about autistic studies in weird non nt non natural real world scenraios and conditions.

It's all bs to me. There is a reason people shit on social studies like this. And pay no attention to them.

Like no one pays attention to some delusional economics professor teaching how to be a millionaire to fucking real life millionaires.

I seen with my own eye and in real life. That Stacys that reject me go for social circle, status maxed normies all the time. And that all Stacy's I wanted are with these type of guys all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't care about autistic studies in weird non nt non natural real world scenraios and conditions.
> 
> It's all bs to me. There is a reason people shit on social studies like this. And pay no attention to them.
> 
> ...











The idea of you seeing couples like this all the time is just a big joke tbh. I will believe my own life experiences and not the delusional idea that good-looking women are dating normies with good personalities lmao.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno, modern women are just fucked up.
> 
> They have a million options, get bored easy, no attention span and realize that male attention can be monetized. So they want to be payed/spoiled by their BF/FWB.
> 
> ...


True to some extent.

But even here where they don't watch that shit and when I ask them about with super high trust htn/chadlite face with legit insta but low status I get brutally rejected. Because I'm not nt. They surely don't have serial killer scenarios.

While I see same girls with some retarded nt status maxed normies with sunglasses on beach. And these same girls being all over them while being repulsed by me.

Legit about attention. But here is the deal if looks mattered enough wouldn't you capture their attention enough so they remember you? Like I got a girl that commented on my ig stories due to my looks. Here is where it got me. She commented talked to me for a bit and ghosted me zero fucks given. When I texted her later she was like yeah I forgotten to reply I forget stuff all the time jfl.

If looks mattered that much no way they would forget it like its nothing. But they legit don't even blink.

Idk what to think bro.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 5, 2021)

true but think about going outside proud of what you look like and how other people will react to it. the advantage looks is underrated but the disadvantage is overrated


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 1257245
> 
> 
> The idea of you seeing couples like this all the time is just a big joke tbh. I will believe my own life experiences and not the delusional idea that good-looking women are dating normies with good personalities lmao.


That guy is ltn bro shit harline and shit tier bones. Among young people he is not norime tier.

I see guys just a tier above him with a girls like that.

I'm legit surprised by this point if girl like her walks around with looksmatched Chad. I just gotten accustomed to the fact that they walk around with social circle maxed normies/htn


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> true but think about going outside proud of what you look like and how other people will react to it. the advantage looks is underrated but the disadvantage is overrated


Yeah but kind of becomes null when you realize normal people don't care all that much at all.

Before Blackpill when I was much more nt I never noticed Chad faces. I only looked at status and behavior like normies.

They legit don't notice most of the time. Or if they noticie they don't care much at all. It's because we are here and we autisticly get dopamine rush when seeing gl male due to conditioning.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> True to some extent.
> 
> But even here where they don't watch that shit and when I ask them about with super high trust htn/chadlite face with legit insta but low status I get brutally rejected. Because I'm not nt. They surely don't have serial killer scenarios.
> 
> ...



oh tee hee sorry for the late response I never check this app

even tho her first message to me was "u are gorgeous"

u would think if i am that gl u would want to check the app to talk to me. It really must be mind blowing just HOW MUCH male attention they get daily. But yeah I mean the few times I actually look over the shoulder of a girl I am hanging out with IRL they always have 100+ text/snaps unopened at all times. They get hit up every few minutes


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> That guy is ltn bro shit harline and shit tier bones. Among young people he is not norime tier.
> 
> I see guys just a tier above him with a girls like that.
> 
> I'm legit surprised by this point if girl like her walks around with looksmatched Chad. I just gotten accustomed to the fact that they walk around with social circle maxed normies/htn


Avg stacy I see here has a bf like this:


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No bro you need go appear nt. Which requires non autistic brain, some expirence which they feel if you have and social circle


its easy to learn i learned it


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> its easy to learn i learned it


Then you were probably nt already bro.

If I try to be nt i unironacilly get bullied by girls since they can smell I'm non nt basement dweller that is awkward and has zero experience. To gain experience you need to have experience since if missed right time sint I'm old I'm in catch 22 that I can't escape


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Avg stacy I see here has a bf like this:


I see them with a bit worse guys. Like one point below or maybe sometimes guy like that 

But bro that's what I'm talking about if he posted his face here he would get normie htn normie rating and for a reason. There are countless guys like that on the street. And countless mog him. So if looks are everything why aren't Stacy's choosing these chads over them then?

Why are they always with guys like that when they have infinite options. Chads would love to get Stacy's too but they most often end up in ltr with htb. While Stacy goes with nt maxed htn types you posted


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> True my bro when you said I seen your pics I got scared for a second. Like what? And then I saw the name lol.
> 
> As for just be confident trust me it's only reddit retards. Real nt normies I know know about looksthreshold and wouldn't even blink when saying to fat dude that the reason he isn't getting laid is the fact he is fat.
> 
> ...


Different country. In the UK people are fake nice to other people. Saying a person doesn't get girls because they are fat in the UK isn't socially acceptable.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> But bro that's what I'm talking about if he posted his face here he would get normie htn normie rating and for a reason. There are countless guys like that on the street. And countless mog him.


Ahh, I found Yuyevon's alt. JFL at u for thinking this guy is 'normie htn normie rating and for a reason'.

You are over-rating women and down-rating men, just like yuyevon lol


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> oh tee hee sorry for the late response I never check this app
> 
> even tho her first message to me was "u are gorgeous"
> 
> u would think if i am that gl u would want to check the app to talk to me. It really must be mind blowing just HOW MUCH male attention they get daily. But yeah I mean the few times I actually look over the shoulder of a girl I am hanging out with IRL they always have 100+ text/snaps unopened at all times. They get hit up every few minutes


Exactly bro.Brutal.

But doesn't that prove looks are overrated? 

I mean you probably realistically mog most of the time guys they talk to. Not to mention if you fraud then mog is even more brutal. I know how to fraud and Im sure I mog all the competition. For example girl I mentioned that said yeah I forget to answer I think about something I see your messenge and I just forget when called out. I went like angry autist lol into her followers and who she follows. It wasn't huge number. I mogged every single one of them all htn at best.

If Stacylite hit me up no matter what I did I would remember at the end of the day to reply. It would matter enough. But these girls as I said leave you on eternal read like it's nothing even if you are best looking option.

Still left on read. Females legit don't care. I don't get it I can't understand them.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Ahh, I found Yuyevon's alt. JFL at u for thinking this guy is 'normie htn normie rating and for a reason'.
> 
> You are over-rating women and down-rating men, just like yuyevon lol


I didn't even look at the girl in a pic so I don't overrate her. I never said she was Stacy to me she isn't one.

But you legit think that guy wouldn't get rated htn here?


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Different country. In the UK people are fake nice to other people. Saying a person doesn't get girls because they are fat in the UK isn't socially acceptable.


Then that definitely plays a factor.

But trust me nt pl can't be overstated it's giga important.

As you said I'm solid looking even by uk standards add to that the fact there are more females then men here compared to uk weaker hypergamy uglier guys ect.

Still I can't get anywhere near stay lites. While they always go with nt maxed low tier htn


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I didn't even look at the girl in a pic so I don't overrate her. I never said she was Stacy to me she isn't one.
> 
> But you legit think that guy wouldn't get rated htn here?


I mean it's a VS model, if she's not a stacy then who is lmao. He would get chadlite rating for sure here. And on top of chadlite face he's also like 6'3 or something.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> I mean it's a VS model, if she's not a stacy then who is lmao. He would get chadlite rating for sure here. And on top of chadlite face he's also like 6'3 or something.


Well you said I overrate women, she is Stacylite in my eyes lol very gl. But looks uncanny dead srs. 

Him chadlite here? No way. 

As for mentioning his height what's your point. I said guys dating Stacy are bit below him in face they are not all 6'3 lol but average in height or else I wouldn't even make this thread.

Explain this why you ignored this question in my argument.

"There are countless guys like that on the street. And countless mog him. So if looks are everything why aren't Stacy's choosing these chads over them then?

Why are they always with guys like that when they have infinite options. Chads would love to get Stacy's too but they most often end up in ltr with htb. While Stacy goes with but worse looking nt maxed htn types you posted"


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well you said I overrate women, she is Stacylite in my eyes lol very gl. But looks uncanny dead srs.
> 
> Him chadlite here? No way.
> 
> ...


Looks aren't everything, but they are the most important. Stacy is with a chadlite instead of chad because of circumstance. Such as: Similar school, background, hobbies, etc.

'nt maxed' has no actual meaning in the real world and is just weirdo rambling. If anything it's as amnesia says, most of your personality is set in stone and even harder to change than your looks. Even more so your social background, class, mannerisms, IQ, etc.


----------



## thecel (Aug 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> If anything it's as amnesia says, most of your personality is set in stone and even harder to change than your looks.



*^ This.*

Change looks = just get surgeries, instant fixes

Change personality = super hard work, long and painful processes


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 5, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Longish post but jfl at blackpill if this is what's needed to ridicule it.
> 
> This site is finally starting to realize just like lookism that "brutal truth" "balckpilled secret" they found is just unironacilly a phase they got caught up in. Something they hailed as ultimate truth is actually full of holes.
> 
> ...



yeah bro he will slay too as long as he's NT.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 6, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> yeah bro he will slay too as long as he's NT.
> View attachment 1257372


You are literally retarded for posting that after my post if you read it


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 6, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Looks aren't everything, but they are the most important. Stacy is with a chadlite instead of chad because of circumstance. Such as: Similar school, background, hobbies, etc.
> 
> 'nt maxed' has no actual meaning in the real world and is just weirdo rambling. If anything it's as amnesia says, most of your personality is set in stone and even harder to change than your looks. Even more so your social background, class, mannerisms, IQ, etc.


We simply have different expirences I see them with htn all the time below looks level of guy you posted and most here see it.

And most can reach htn level after that it's just being at the right place at the right time if they can't then it's over but I addressed that. Most an reach htn


----------



## one job away (Aug 6, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Longish post but jfl at blackpill if this is what's needed to ridicule it.
> 
> This site is finally starting to realize just like lookism that "brutal truth" "balckpilled secret" they found is just unironacilly a phase they got caught up in. Something they hailed as ultimate truth is actually full of holes.
> 
> ...


Good post. Tho I looksmax for my sanity. I never want to get mogged


----------



## Slasher (Aug 6, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> How do normies get the full picture when they are treated mostly neutral and have no idea of how looks affects the way you are treated.
> 
> Ugly people know very well they get treated like shit.
> Attractive people know very well they get treated really well.
> ...


Your Profile Pic Turns On Lots Of Guys... That's Your Intention Isn't It?
You Wanna Get Fucked? Just Fucking Say So And Stop Beating Around The Bush.
Now You're Gonna Snap Some Pics Of Those Boobs.
@Syobevoli You're A Cute Russian Girl Aren't You?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 6, 2021)

Slasher said:


> Your Profile Pic Turns On Lots Of Guys... That's Your Intention Isn't It?
> You Wanna Get Fucked? Just Fucking Say So And Stop Beating Around The Bush.
> Now You're Gonna Snap Some Pics Of Those Boobs.
> @Syobevoli You're A Cute Russian Girl Aren't You?




my avi is aesthetic fogging


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 6, 2021)

I


mulattomaxxer said:


> Blackpill is overblown. The ideal that every sub 8 male is doomed to be a truecel is cope. However the bluepilled narritive has the duality. Yes certain phenomeons make it clear that looks matter. The difference between the bluepill and the blackpill is that normies will virtue signal and give you comforting information. Blackpill will tell you struggle with women (and life) because of your genetics.
> 
> You cannot dismiss looks, but if your above 5PSL (you are OP, I have seen your pics) and can't get laid its probably due to your poor social skills.
> 
> Being NT is extremely important, I believe the reason for my inceldom is due to me rotting. No women are going to knock on my door afterall. Most people on this website aren't NT. I am not NT. This is where most people here falter. I am not saying looksmaxxing is cope, but to get a GF you just need to pass a looks threshold and be NT. This is the truth.


 sttill dont know what NT means, does it means being relatable to? to know how to talk to people.. or liking the same shit that everyone likes atm (rap music tiktok etc all that shit?)


----------



## Slasher (Aug 6, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Literally all Stacy's I know irl and in insta have normies and htn boyfriend's unironacilly all.
> 
> ...


Truth Right Here, Over For BlackPillCopers.


----------



## Slasher (Aug 6, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> my avi is aesthetic fogging



Your Avi Is Of YOURSELF.
You're Gonna Submit And Have Sex With All The Men On LooksMax.
Now Lube Your Pussy Up With Castor Oil. Some Users Here Are Pretty Big.


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 15, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> looks matter to certain extent


dude, we live in a hookup culture in 1st and 2nd world countries
there won't be any social gatherings anymore (especially with this never ending pandemic restrictions) or NT status maxxed or all of this shit
all i see in sub 30 ppl especially foids is non stop Tinder-ing, Bumble and Insta srs; 
i spent 2 hours with my 20 yr old foid cousins 2 weeks ago and they were searching for Chads on Insta/tinder and messaging all the time while i was there
i dont even know "couples" that are meeting IRL, i dont even know how normies got the 50% online LTR forming, i think they must have included 3rd world countries that dont have acces to internet or something srs
so as long as everything's online nothing but LOOKS LOOKS and LOOKS will eventually matter


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 15, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> dude, we live in a hookup culture in 1st and 2nd world countries
> there won't be any social gatherings anymore (especially with this never ending pandemic restrictions) or NT status maxxed or all of this shit
> all i see in sub 30 ppl especially foids is non stop Tinder-ing, Bumble and Insta srs;
> i spent 2 hours with my 20 yr old foid cousins 2 weeks ago and they were searching for Chads on Insta/tinder and messaging all the time while i was there
> ...


Bro doesn't explain them ghosting me left and right when people here rated me as def solid looking


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 15, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Bro doesn't explain them ghosting me left and right when people here rated me as def solid looking


imaging falling for PM rating meme


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 15, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> imaging falling for PM rating meme


Not a meme at all I asked legit raters that were brutal otherwise in ratings to rate me.

I mean I pm you but you didn't seem.very interested so I didn't


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 15, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Bro doesn't explain them ghosting me left and right when people here rated me as def solid looking


pm me ; whre are you located? locationmaxxing is huge and legit, especially in the US (also JBW matters, in Western countries)


----------



## wristcel (Aug 15, 2021)

meet her minimum looks threshold (which varies amongst girls. Some only want chad. Some have weird taste. Some are less picky)
Don't completely weird her out
Done


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 23, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno, modern women are just fucked up.
> 
> They have a million options, get bored easy, no attention span and realize that male attention can be monetized. So they want to be payed/spoiled by their BF/FWB.
> 
> ...


Had me until "jewish media"


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 23, 2021)

Thats true tbh but I still think normies kinda underate looks importance


For example, you may be austistic or have no status IRL, but if you are good looking people will still probably treat you well and girls will approach you etc even tho I agree that looks are not all


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 24, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Had me until "jewish media"


 low IQ
jews didnt create female nature


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 24, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> low IQ
> jews didnt create female nature


Ok


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Aug 26, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Not a meme at all I asked legit raters that were brutal otherwise in ratings to rate me.
> 
> I mean I pm you but you didn't seem.very interested so I didn't


Send face in DM's I'll rate you.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Aug 26, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/threads/the-on...comes-out-of-swallowing-the-blackpill.386541/ 

this you?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 26, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> I
> 
> sttill dont know what NT means, does it means being relatable to? to know how to talk to people.. or liking the same shit that everyone likes atm (rap music tiktok etc all that shit?)


NT means neurotypical. Ideal for having a normal social life. People use it as an abbriviation for having good social skills.


----------



## spark (Aug 26, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Avg stacy I see here has a bf like this:


good looking 
tall

she started dating him before she blew up, he was already a multi millionaire at 18 or so and had some limited fame as far as I remember

she didn't replace him because she is just not the promiscuous type

to think however he is some sort of a normie with a good personality or something is ridiculous


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 27, 2021)

spark said:


> good looking
> tall
> 
> she started dating him before she blew up, he was already a multi millionaire at 18 or so and had some limited fame as far as I remember
> ...


That's just one random example doesn't prove anything


----------



## spark (Aug 27, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> That's just one random example doesn't prove anything


when the coping is too strong


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 27, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> NT means neurotypical. Ideal for having a normal social life. People use it as an abbriviation for having good social skills.


NT means 80-110IQ.

If ur outside of that IQ range u become non-NT.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 27, 2021)

spark said:


> when the coping is too strong


Jfl you are coping while some norime is running jbf on some Stacy and taking her virginity


----------



## spark (Aug 27, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Jfl you are coping while some norime is running jbf on some Stacy and taking her virginity


not saying it's impossible but definitely extremely rare


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 27, 2021)

react farming simplistic thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 27, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> react farming simplistic thread


I Could never understand why would someone react farm tbh what the point lol


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 27, 2021)

good thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> good thread


Only coping autists won't acknowledge this pill


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 16, 2021)

Its the degree. Everyone knows but they dont know that a 1/10 girl has the matches and smv of a 10/10 dude lmao


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 16, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> How do normies get the full picture when they are treated mostly neutral and have no idea of how looks affects the way you are treated.
> 
> Ugly people know very well they get treated like shit.
> Attractive people know very well they get treated really well.
> ...


Because normies arent like you. The autist who never actually goes outside and sees how people are treated based on how they look. Normal people who go outside actually see what happens. You seriously think dudes think a jeremy meeks kind of dude just has a good personality? Any straight man can see his good looks.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Oct 16, 2021)

OP has a point, most intelligent normies or normie + people are slightly more blackpilled, they don't believe in 80/20 and all of that, but they would agree with certain parts. 

but @PubertyMaxxer put it best. OP spends too much time on tiktok. There are still gigabluepilled people in this world, put down your phone for once and talk to your parents like I did. And you will realise how much delusion some older people live in. 

Also, all of the "average" looking guys in this thread are tall and white, which most people are not, only around 20% of guys are 6 foot plus. they are presumably above average income too.


----------

